# .jar - Datei funktioniert nicht richtig



## EAM (22. Aug 2007)

Hi,
ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.
Ich kenne mich eigentlich gar nicht mit .jar - Dateien aus...

Ich möchte nur mein Java-Programm auch ohne Netbeans starten können.
Jetzt haben meine Nachforschungen ergeben das Netbeans automatisch eine solche in das dist-Verzeichnis erstellt.
Soweit so gut.

Anfangs hat das auch ganz gut funktioniert (Doppelklick auf die Datei und das Programm startete und funktionierte)

Doch wenn ich es jetzt starte, funktioniert ein Button nicht mehr richtig!
Er sollte einen meiner Dialoge öffnen/erzeugen, doch wenn ich auf ihn klicke passiert rein gar nichts.
Wenn ich jedoch das Programm über die Netbeans anstarte, funktioniert alles wunderbar.

Auch die Option Clean and Build Projekt (wo die .jar Datei erzeugt wird) half mir nicht weiter.

Muss ich etwas beachten?
Habe ich etwas falsch gemacht?

mfg. EAM


----------



## Wildcard (22. Aug 2007)

Du bekommst eine Exception (ich vermute falsch geladene/fehlende Resourcen).
Starte das jar von Konsole um den Stacktrace zu sehen.


----------



## EAM (22. Aug 2007)

Ich glaube ich habe das etwas schlecht beschrieben...

Also ich kann das Programm schon weiterhin über die Jar-Datei starten nur der Dialog öffnet sich eben nicht.

Wenn ich das über die Netbeans starte bekomme ich keine Exceptions...

oder habe ich jetzt deine Antwort falsch verstanden?

mfg. EAM


----------



## sparrow (22. Aug 2007)

Um zu sehen ob es eine Exception gibt musst du das Programm so starten, dass du auch sehen kannst ob es eine gibt.

Öffne einfach eine Konsole, geh in das Verzeichnis der .jar und starte diese mit _java -jar jarName.jar_.
Ausgabe des Programms erfolgen dann auf der Konsole.

Gruß
Sparrow


----------



## Wildcard (22. Aug 2007)

Nein, ich habe dich richtig verstanden.
Mein Tipp ist weiterhin das du falsch auf Resourcen zugreifst. In einem jar geht das nämlich nur über den ClassLoader.
Schau dir den Stacktrace in der Konsole an, dann weißt du mehr.


----------



## EAM (23. Aug 2007)

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Unterstützung...
aber nachdem ich mich mit solchen Jar Sachen nicht auskenne muss ich jetzt noch ein paar doofe Fragen stellen:

Also Konsole öffnen heißt Netbeans oder etwas anderes?
mit starten meinst du unter start/ausführen oder?
Was muss ich dann machen wenn eine Exception auftritt?

Mfg. EAM


----------



## EAM (23. Aug 2007)

Ah danke habs schon...
Jetzt hab ich wieder was gelernt


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Aug 2007)

EAM hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also Konsole öffnen heißt Netbeans oder etwas anderes?


Nein, die System-Console (Terminal unter Linux, Eingabeaufforderung unter Windows).



			
				EAM hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mit starten meinst du unter start/ausführen oder?


Da wäre es auch möglich, der Befehl hier: _java -jar Pfad\zum\Programm\MeinProgramm.jar_



			
				EAM hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was muss ich dann machen wenn eine Exception auftritt?


Am besten hier posten, wenn du daraus nichts entnehmen kannst.


----------



## EAM (23. Aug 2007)

So jetzt hab ich das mal geschafft und da tut sich jetzt aber auch schon die nächste Frage...

Die Exception die ich bekomme, bringt ein Problem beim Laden einer Textdatei.

Ich habe die Datei über den Pfad System.getProperty("user.dir") usw. geladen.
Wenn ich das ganze über die Jar Datei starte dann gibts da ein Problem...

muss ich da noch etwas beachten?

mfg. EAM


----------



## Wildcard (23. Aug 2007)

Mit user.dir bekommst du den Pfad von dem aus dein Programm gestartet wurde.


----------



## NTB (23. Aug 2007)

Such mal nach "getResourceAsStream"


----------

